# Ludington Outing Results



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Thanks Clay.
The problem I had was switching them from jpg to gif that messed them up a little bit and I don't have that software on my commp. at work. I'll fix them when I get home this afternoon, no ploblem. I think.
See Ya.


----------



## kati (Feb 28, 2002)

Ralf,
You're very welcome for the Breakfast saturday morning. But, as Chef's boss, I am gonna have to ask you to not keep him out so late, so he can make it to work on time!! You are even more welcome for the "ice chest" treatment. Although, I do have to tell you I am quite disapointed that Chef beat you to the "shoulder roll"! Losing your touch??

Clay,
I am still waiting... to leave that message on your machine for you!

Marc, Is the water still warm? Did you get the champagne, I like the expensive stuff! Where is my ring? By the way, I did come in Sunday night to open the bar, but no one was here, your loss I suppose.


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

welcome kati:

i have just "ONE" question,


in your profile , can you explaine to us your occupation?
the interests part most of us can understand.........LOL


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I don't know what to say. For once, I'm speechless. lol

You have come a long way in the last year. At first, I noticed a real reluctance in even having a conversation with us. NOW, you are the topic of our conversations.  

Always fun to see you.


----------



## kati (Feb 28, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome, everyone.

Ralf,
For as much as your mouth runs when you're drinking, I feel honored to be the one that finds you speechless! LOL
 
To address your comment about not wanting to have conversation with any of you fellows, I've never been invited!
I'll just have to settle with being the bartender! Which, by the way, I am a little disturbed by the gangs' choice of "favorite bartender"!


----------



## broncbuster2 (Apr 15, 2000)

OMG, in her profile, dont look at her favorite ANIMAL to hunt


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Next time, I insist you join us on the other side of the bar. 

Let someone else work for a while. I'll make sure the boys treat you like a queen. I'll bring the grapes, you bring the ice.


----------



## Perk (Feb 28, 2002)

Glad to see the Betsie is producing some fresh fish, I am heading up monday morning. Where you drifting spawn all day or using some bugs as well?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Perk, welcome

We were drifting spawn. One guy was hitting fish on a plug and planer


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Kati, I'm keeping the water warm and the Dom chilled for ya. Dayum, I wish I would of known you came back Sunday, I was at the jewlers and didn't know your ring size. We'll have to make up for it this weekend....yea baby!!!!

Perk, welcome to the site and good luck on the Betsie...it's a great system!

Ralf, congrats on post 2000!!! We have to at least go see my wife to be sometime this weekend. Maybe stay at the Lands Inn Saturday evening, then move on Sunday morning. Maybe Kati can sit on our side of the bar????????? Wishfull thinking 

Marc


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Phewww it's getting hot in here!


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

There are a lot of look-alike people in these photos. Some are not who they realy are if you know what I mean.
Welcome Kati does this look familiar?


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

I swear, what was not me there. Thanks for the pics Danno

Welcome to the site Kati and perk.

Shoeman, congrats on 2000


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Ditto to that SFK


----------



## STONE FLY (Feb 26, 2001)

you have to admit, that was a pretty good turn out indeed.....


----------



## kati (Feb 28, 2002)

Well, it seems I have sparked some interest out there!! I actually logged in to reply to my buddy, Ralf, and wanted Chef to do it for me, and he insisted since I know quite a few of you, I join 
OBVIOUSLY, my occupation I entered was fictional, I wouldn't want anyone to get the wrong idea about me! If I join you on the other side of the bar, will you talk to me, Clay?


----------



## kati (Feb 28, 2002)

DAMN, I'm busted!


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

WTH! Clay I am not Kati nor would I ever attempt to be. It would freak me out if you guys were looking at my legs like that! Hey guys if you are serious about coming up here this weekend I would reconsider. We have another severe snow warning out for Saturday with "heavy snow expected". The temps for the weekend are highs of 29 on Saturday and a low of 7 on Monday. I would wait a week and see if the weather gets a little better. there is no sense wasting your money coming up here for nothing.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Hey Chef is Portage Lake still given up some fish, There sure was a bunch out there last week-end.
I'm coming up to get some use out the two new snow mach. I got last year.
Thanks George.


----------



## Guest (Mar 1, 2002)

The last I herd they still were. They are starting to pick up some bigger ones to. You still have to sort through them however they are getting bigger.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Hello Kati! Not sure if ya remember me but I got Slapped more than once for looking at your Legs It was worth it though WELCOME to the Site!

I still haven't seen this "Sam Kenison" Look Alike....LOL!


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Don, I did get a couple pics of the quartet, but still haven't spent the roll of film yet. When I do, I promise to get you your own personal copy of Sam......maybe I'll just get it blown up into a poster.....

Marc


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

No thanks Marc, I am just going on about it cause I am Jealous I couldn't make it there to fish! I may have next Sat and Sunday off...what is going on then?


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

I must admit, this was one of the wildest outings we've had, with the exception of a few Yukka fires.

There was the Calf man episode, the ice rub, the Kingfisher's desire to get married, (twice)
His phone call to Indiana and have girls imported.
Kati's ice fetishes, arobics, including shoulder rolls and head-rubs.
Man, it's all coming back to me.

Wiser's rules


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

Ok Keep Rubbin' it in Ralf...LOL!


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Rubbin', yeah, I forgot about that


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Heres my fishy I got on tuesday morning. Yah I know I was posing. Hey what can I say, I read too many fishing magazines At any rate that fish was the perfect ending to a perfect trip.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Chrome................. Good for you. How was the meat? Any color to it? Even the fresh ones had bleached meat. I sure wish, I would get an orange one. I need some lox


----------



## kingfisher2 (Mar 22, 2001)

Nice fish Erik! Congrats


----------



## rookie1 (Dec 7, 2001)

Nice fish to end your trip with!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Very nice erik,


----------



## Erik (Jan 17, 2000)

Pink Ralf. Just the way I like it 
Grilled one of the fillets this evening. Marinated it with honey and tariyaki sauce and one clove of fresh garlic minced as fine as I could get it. I liked it, but the wife and kids said it was too sweet. 
For the record the fish had what looked like a black stonefly larvea in her stomach. It looked like there were more than one but the rest were too digested to be able to tell for sure if thats what they were.


----------



## Shoeman (Aug 26, 2000)

Thanks Erik.

We're hitting it again this weekend, but that's another post.
Oh Boy.... 2 feet of snow, blowing and drifting with cold temps.
We must be insane, or at least addicted to this silly sport of ours.

Hey Stelmon, do you still have one of my spawn containers? 
I'm missing the one you borrowed. (Clear with aqua colored lid)


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Kati,
It was nice to meet you. I was the quiet one drinking coke. I was supposed to care for the well being of the various participants on Saturday night, and for the most part they were on acceptable behavior, at least while I was in the bar. Welcome to the site. I can tell you that you're certainly easier on the eyes than some of the mugs that frequent this place. By the was, I can tell Chef stories from his youth.

Erik,
Nice fish, the next time get the camera closer to the subject. Not to worry my friend, we'll be focusing our attention on the fish.....LOL!

Splitshot,
Thanks again for the ride home on Sunday, it was, errr....exciting.......LOL!


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Clay,
Actually we are of the same age and both grew up in Grand Rapids, knowing some of the same people. His body is in a lot better shape than mine however. 

I can never really complain as SS was kind enough to deliver me safely home AND he sprung for chicken at Mr. C's in Onekama...which by the way has the best broasted chicken I've had....tasty and it is always hot (temp wise rather than spicy)

By the way Ray, that 13+ lb male that you gave me turned out delicious. A friend of mine lightly brined and smoked it. I ground up green pepper, celery, onion, carrots (for color), garlic, as well as the fish flakes. We froze them in zip lock bags and make fish patties.........Awesome!


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Shoeman, that is the one I PM you about. When you take off for the PM tonight, you wanna stop by?


----------



## mwtroll (Jan 15, 2002)

Welcome Kati I was the ONE that came in late had a beer and a coke and hit the road. You know the big one with no hair well maybe alittle.:}
As for the rest of you ya whos it was a lot of fun and the fish gods are now looking down on me i just know it.

CAPT. DAVE PS THE CAFE MAN


----------

